# My Red Oscar



## bob351

Hes about 8-9" only 8 months old pristine condition and has great colour range from purple to red and the red streaks in the fin, these pics do this fish no justice... amazing fish although he has a bit of attitude and will attack me when i clean the tank









Sorry for the dirty glass... i got the windex out but forgot to clean


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Thats oscar is badass!

/misses my little guy


----------



## bob351

TY









sorry about the loss, what happened to your oscar?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

It was my fault, he jumped out of his tank.. He had an amazing personality


----------



## bob351

that sucks man


----------



## TRIG

beauty of an oscar man, you weren't kidding about the purple on him!


----------



## bob351

told you, thanks man







... got him from the guy who sold me my asian arowana and stingrays... he gets all his fish from high quality breeders in singapore or malaysia so im guessing the oscars are also of good quality... he still has the white band of young oscars once he has his adult coloration i will post more pics, i want him to go solid red.


----------



## Smoke

That's a nice oscar! Amazing color on him.


----------



## bob351

TY









I feed him hikari gold pellet food and also random berries from time to time, carrots, peas etc and rarely rosy reds from my turtle tank they are just dithers for the turtles to chase and get some exercise...


----------



## lorteti hr

beautiful...very nice oscar mate...I love that color...


----------



## bob351

Thanks man


----------



## lorteti hr

really great color on him mate...mine gets darker color only when hi chases syno..now hi lost his color...


----------



## bob351

I really like the look of him aswell... reminds me of my old rtg arowana how he cruises the tank slowly but confidently









The colour of an oscar is highly dependent on the mood of the fish the more colour the better the mood. He has no tank mates since i wanted a perfect fish with no battle scars or marks on a dark substrate and drinkable water







He get alot of sun im not sure if that helps but it cant hurt. I keep my o's tank extra clean in fear of the dreaded HITH and his diet is as varied as mine







I try to spoil him... he's the only fish im taking with me to uni next year so he needs to impress the ladies


----------



## Guest

Very nice


----------



## bob351

Thanks trav









im going to take some more shots tomorrow with clean glass its ruins the pictures


----------



## lorteti hr

I love my oscar and hi is so happy when I came home from work that I think hi would jump from the tank into my hands..you got a really great oscar mate..just take a good care of him...


----------



## His Majesty

thats a very pretty oscar







congrats on this beauty


----------



## bob351

Thanks guys and yes he's under great care... he's a spoiled little fishy


----------



## scent troll




----------



## bob351

thanks central


----------



## lorteti hr

hey man how is hi????mine got some wound on the head(not hith)hi just bumped in the cave when chasing syno...


----------



## bob351

doing good growing like a weed... need a bigger tank soon









Mine cut his head once jumping for a pellet that was resting on the edge of the lid... it was a sharp piece of acrylic so i dulled the edge just incase he tries that again... but it healed up with no scar


----------



## lorteti hr

bob351 said:


> doing good growing like a weed... need a bigger tank soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine cut his head once jumping for a pellet that was resting on the edge of the lid... it was a sharp piece of acrylic so i dulled the edge just incase he tries that again... but it healed up with no scar


I have mine in 80g aquarium...I think thats ok for full grown oscar...and hi is a hard worker,loves to move decor in the tank every day...


----------



## bob351

80g should be fine for an adult o... they just produce so much waste that its hard keeping nitrates down in smaller tanks. I wake up and my o's log is moved around and he has this one plant he loves to carry around its an oscar thing... quite comical to look at though


----------



## lorteti hr

haha...mine too...I got one anubias inside and hi likes to move that plant around aquarium....looks funny indeed...







I just bought new canister filter for him...haquos expro-1200...


----------



## bob351

the more filtration the merrier


----------



## lorteti hr

hey man my oscar get crazy and he is black like a night...today for the first time he attacks me when I try to put sand in its place..I don t like that kind of attitude..and I had to move clown knife fish into another tank..


----------



## lorteti hr

hey mate how often do you feed your oscar?every day or??


----------



## bob351

3x a day untill get gets to be a year old... then i will cut back (he's only 8 months old and well over 8"







)

2x with pellets and 1x with various insects i have around to feed my reptiles with

then i will throw in some fruits and veggies when im in the mood











lorteti hr said:


> hey man my oscar get crazy and he is black like a night...today for the first time he attacks me when I try to put sand in its place..I don t like that kind of attitude..and I had to move clown knife fish into another tank..


oscars are bullys and are territorial... they will take w.e they want if no fish can challenge them









My o bites me when i clean the tank and it quite aggressive... i dont mind since hes the only fish... also when i am up lose to the tank he will vibrate his tail signaling he wants to challenge me to a fight


----------



## FEEFA

I am not a huge fan of oscars but yours looks great


----------



## bob351

Why thank you sir


----------



## AKSkirmish

Nice O
Makes me miss my old little guy.......He was a looker as well......Good diets goes along ways-thats for sure.....


----------



## bob351

Thank ak







I try to keep his diet as varied as possible.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

COOL OSCAR BRO!


----------



## bob351

THANK YOU P-FREAK!


----------



## Guest

I







Oscars and that is one nice looking specimen


----------



## CyberGenetics

wow, awsome color on him


----------



## bob351

Thanks for kind words folks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

YEA YEA HE REALY COOL !


----------

